# What a day!!



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

3 of us fished, poles in the water 8:15 done by 9:30. Fun fished till 11 and headed in. Ice is really sloppy with water n slush on top. We handled well over 30 fish. Last day for awhile but hoping for another deep freeze. These are me n dads bil was just behind us.


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

Big Chief said:


> 3 of us fished, poles in the water 8:15 done by 9:30. Fun fished till 11 and headed in. Ice is really sloppy with water n slush on top. We handled well over 30 fish. Last day for awhile but hoping for another deep freeze. These are me n dads bil was just behind us.
> View attachment 253497


 Where we're you out of? Heard there was a 3 man rescue out of East Harbor towards Kellys


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

Pistols Charters said:


> Where we're you out of? Heard there was a 3 man rescue out of East Harbor towards Kellys


They went out of Pebble Beach by Mouse and found out within a 1/4 mile why you don't go there. All 3 we're safe. 

Dwayne


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Don't want any comments about my intelligence from the ice gods. I had the exact gps track that was needed.
Mazuricks out 5 miles


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Nice pile of eaters there. Glad you made it back without incident.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job . I wanted to try yesterday or today in a bad way . But couldn't bring myself to try since I hadn't been up in awhile . Bet that was a blast . I haven't been there to comment on ice conditions . So for those who safely fished this week I applaud you . It's good to be cautious . And know what areas are safe to leave from. Hopefully we get a cold blast after this warm up to firm her back up


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks. It's definitely one for the memory books!!
I would never have went had I not had the information from a close friend.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

You rely on others info and you are literally putting your life in their hands. BEWARE OF THE GUY WHO TALKS LIKE HE KNOWS WHATS UP, WHEN HE IS REALLY JUST PASSING ON HEAR SAY!!!

It's going to get really dangerous real soon.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Obviously people missed your post about not needing their comments! I am amazed at how people really think they will influence anyone with their recliner sermons. Keeps the reports coming. Some of us appreciate them!


----------



## sportsman1961 (Feb 6, 2015)

Here Here..


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Years ago we would make trails marked with Christmas trees from Turtle creek and Crane creek to A can and beyond, sometimes it took several days. EVERYBODY used those trails, isn't that the same as relying on others info.


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

It's easy for others who don't even have a boat,sled,quad ect.. to criticize others. It's a gamble we all take.


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

It is a gamble , but a selfish one . The 40 yr old local ,off Stoney point (Brest Bay ) left from the beach at 10:00pm on a quad . 1000 ft off shore he went thru . He yelled for help and was heard , but the people could only hope rescuers would soon arrive . They yelled for his name and tried to help him hold on . He said he could not any longer and no more response . The people who were caring have to live with his pleas for help forever , as does the family . Something to think about when you decide to gamble .


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

I hate to say it but everyday life is a gamble. Just not fishing. some games we play are higher stakes then others. But he gave us a nice report and this is what this page is about so let's keep it that way.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Hookedup330 said:


> I hate to say it but everyday life is a gamble. Just not fishing. some games we play are higher stakes then others. But he gave us a nice report and this is what this page is about so let's keep it that way.


I aprisiate the report,it give me idea what I can axpect when I go there.
when you get there then make decision if the ice is good for you,and if you go you made the decision,be responsible for yourself and do not blame anybody,it is your decision.

if you had house on the lake,you can look at the lake,but you have no idea how the ice is,till you step on the ice,it tel's you if is good or no good.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for backing me up. 

We all know ice is dangerous, we get it. But life is dangerous.

To Jim, have you ever hopped in a car as a passenger?? You put your life in their hands!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

All the time. Somehow I think venturing out on melting ice is a smidge different, especially with wind forecast at 40 and above out of the S & SW.

Excuse the heck out of me for giving a hoot about newbies that might get themselves in trouble.


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

Jim Stedke said:


> You rely on others info and you are literally putting your life in their hands. BEWARE OF THE GUY WHO TALKS LIKE HE KNOWS WHATS UP, WHEN HE IS REALLY JUST PASSING ON HEAR SAY!!!
> 
> It's going to get really dangerous real soon.


It already is....


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Not sure what weather forecast you watch?? Yes warm but light winds is what was called for, and that's exactly what it was.

Hardly a newbie?? 35+ years of experience


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Big Chief said:


> Not sure what weather forecast you watch?? Yes warm but light winds is what was called for, and that's exactly what it was.
> 
> Hardly a newbie?? 35+ years of experience


My post was not intended for you or to ruffle your feathers. It was intended to slow they guy down was bound and determined to get out there when he has no idea of what he doing. Oh by the way I'm 70 and have been out there in family boat since I was 8.

I was looking at iwindsurf and you should too!!


----------



## scott jenny (Jun 12, 2016)

Big Chief said:


> Thanks for backing me up.
> 
> We all know ice is dangerous, we get it. But life is dangerous.
> 
> To Jim, have you ever hopped in a car as a passenger?? You put your life in their hands![.





Big Chief said:


> Not sure what weather forecast you watch?? Yes warm but light winds is what was called for, and that's exactly what it was.
> 
> Hardly a newbie?? 35+ years of experience


Big Chief thanks for the story and update.


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

Starting to wonder why we don't get good ice fishing reports anymore!


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

guys finely wised up


----------



## crown330 (Nov 18, 2013)

Man can’t wait till all the ice is gone, so we can start with all the waves are to big and your boats not big enough crap!!!!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh it starts before the ice is all gone with the guys busting up skim ice with their hulls or a spud bar, avoiding icebergs after chainsawing their way out of a ramp....



crown330 said:


> Man can’t wait till all the ice is gone, so we can start with all the waves are to big and your boats not big enough crap!!!!


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Chief , you had a memorable day for sure and safe ice for the day . This short window of good ice , even agreed by you , has been closed .you were able to take advantage of it and all is good . Just want some of the thousands that read these posts to step back and think before they try to have "their memorable day ".


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Agreed 100% kisher!
Well written post, thank you.


----------



## Mike orawiec (Feb 26, 2012)

Jim......I allays appreciate your reports and your caution considering the ice conditions. As you mention......there are plenty of unseasoned individuals looking for advice so I wouldn't be influenced by those that might throw caution TO THE WIND!


----------



## walleyenate (Jun 16, 2011)

Ive done ice rescues with the coast guard. You are also putting there life in jeopardy. Yes it’s there job but they want to go home every night to


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

This is a report forum, not a what if forum. But thanks we know


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

It's a good thing most of you don't duck hunt on this forum. Cause what some of us do to kill a few ducks would make you Henny Penny's take a dive off the deep end. Funny how it doesn't matter what the forum is, fishing, hunting, or basket weaving. There is always someone telling someone else what they should do or how they should behave. There are people who die every year fishing for crab in Alaska, sometimes their rescuers die too. It's part of the job on both sides. Some people may have opinions on the subject, but you know what they say about opinions. It's no different than people going fishing here, surfing in shark waters, or skydiving. No one cares to hear if it's not for you, so next time try to refrain from posting just to increase you post count.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

And so this thread melts away with the ice....


----------

